# APR Stage 1 Upgrade On CC



## darvex (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm in hopes this the proper place to post this. I recently had the APR stage 1 flash and Carbonio intake installed on my 2010 2.0T CC. I just wanted to pass along that I'm very pleased with the performance. The mid range power band is really strong. Plus I didn't notice any major sound difference, which works for me. I really can't see how you can any better bang for the buck. The shop that installed the two upgrades was quite professional and informative. They really knew the APR line up well. Anyone with a 2.0T that doesn't want to spend a fortune but wants a noticeable power difference should investigate this option. 

I had my work done at a shop in Joplin MO. House of VW
http://www.facebook.com/houseofvw?ref=ts&fref=ts :thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

stage 1 flash is a must


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

Welcome to the APR Tuned CC Club. :thumbup:


----------

